# USB Stick beschreiben

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich wollte heiute nach längerer Zeit unter kde4.2.3 / Dolphin wieder einmal Daten auf einen USB Stick kopieren. Der Stick hat 1GB. Die Datenmenge c.a. 500 MB. Nach c.a. 150 MB, die zügig kopiert werden, streckt sich der Vorgang endlos. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich ansetzten soll. Ging irgendwann einmal zügig über die Bühne. Ich weiß aber nicht, wann der Bruch kam. Ich habe verschieden Sticks getestet. Immer das gleiche. Auch, wenn sie neu formattiert waren (vfat).

```
dmesg

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  TransMemory      1.04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sde: sde1

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

Hat möglicherweise mit hal zu tun?

```
sys-apps/hal-0.5.12_rc1-r4  USE="X acpi -apm -consolekit crypt -debug -dell disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit (-selinux)"

app-misc/hal-info-20090414

```

ehci-hcd ist nicht geladen. Ursache soll hal sein.

http://www.goldmann.de/suse-10-usb-stick-langsam_tipp_409.html

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=196113

Man soll eine

```

/usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/95-storage-nosync.fdi
```

anlegen. 2 Varianten:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!-- disable sync for mount -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

<match key="block.is_volume" bool="true">

<match key="volume.fsusage" string="filesystem">

<match key="@info.parent:storage.bus" string="usb">

<merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.sync" type="bool">false</merge>

</match>

</match>

</match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>
```

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- -->

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

<device>

<!-- disable sync for mount -->

<match key="block.is_volume" bool="true">

<match key="volume.fsusage" string="filesystem">

<match key="@info.parent:storage.bus" string="usb">

<merge key="volume.policy.mount_option.sync" type="bool">false</merge>

</match>

</match>

</match>

</device>

</deviceinfo>
```

anlegen.

Ich probiere nach 

```
modprobe ehci-hcd
```

noch einmal.Dabei habe ich es in meiner /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 drin

```
parport_pc                           

lp                                   

forcedeth #LAN Treiber

saa7134              

loop max_loop=10     

i2c-nforce2          

eeprom               

it87                 

# Sound

snd-intel8x0

snd-intel8x0m

snd-hda-intel

                     

vboxdrv                              

vboxnetflt                                                     

acpi-cpufreq                

# für cdemu 1.0

vhba             

#für /etc/init.d/clock

rtc-cmos

#Firewire Module laden

ieee1394

sbp2

eth1394

raw1394

#Warning! ehci_hcd should always be loaded before uhci_hcd and ohci_hcd, not after

ehci_hcd

uhci_hcd

ohci_hcd

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep ehci_hcd

ehci_hcd 34956 0

usbcore 133744 7 uhci_hcd,usbhid,dvb_usb_cinergyT2,dvb_usb,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep uhci_hcd

uhci_hcd 23712 0

usbcore 133744 7 uhci_hcd,usbhid,dvb_usb_cinergyT2,dvb_usb,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep ohci_hcd

ohci_hcd 24348 0

usbcore 133744 7 uhci_hcd,usbhid,dvb_usb_cinergyT2,dvb_usb,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

flammenflitzer olaf # lsmod | grep ehci_hcd

ehci_hcd 34956 0

usbcore 133744 7 uhci_hcd,usbhid,dvb_usb_cinergyT2,dvb_usb,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd

```

Modul ehci_hcd wurde als erstes geladen. Es ist eine Verbesserung eingetreten. Aber mit der Geschwindigkeit unter Windows XP nicht zu vergleichen. Abe c.a. 250 MB reduziert sich die Geschwindigkeit auf 1-2 MB/s, Tendenz fallend.

Welche der beiden fdi-Varianten ist denn zutreffend?

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie ist die Übertragungsrate, wenn du es selbst mountest?

Am Besten ohne X, Hal, usw.

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

In die /etc/fstab

```
/dev/usbstick-toshiba    /mnt/usbstick-toshiba vfat noauto,user,noatime,exec,iocharset=utf8,codepage=850 0 0
```

In die /etc/udev/rules.d/10-udev.rules

```
##########################################################################

#usbstick-toshiba

############################################################################

BUS=="scsi", KERNEL=="sd*1", ATTRS{model}=="TransMemory", NAME="usbstick-toshiba"  , GROUP="disk", MODE="0764"
```

env-update && source /etc/profile

olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ mount /dev/usbstick-toshiba

Dann Daten kopiert. Keine Verbesserung.

flammenflitzer olaf # dmesg , die letzten Einträge

```
usb 2-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4                               

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...                                                       

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices                                           

usb-storage: device found at 4                                                                

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning                                     

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage                                          

USB Mass Storage support registered.                                                          

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  TransMemory      1.04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS              

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)                        

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off                                                        

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00                                                     

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through                                         

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)                        

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off                                                        

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00                                                     

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through                                         

 sde: sde1                                                                                    

sd 8:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk                                                

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0                                                  

usb-storage: device scan complete                                                             

usb 2-8: USB disconnect, address 4                                                            

usb 2-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5                               

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                

scsi9 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices                                           

usb-storage: device found at 5                                                                

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning                                     

scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  TransMemory      1.04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS              

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)                        

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off                                                        

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00                                                     

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through                                         

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)                        

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off                                                        

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00                                                     

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through                                         

 sde: sde1                                                                                    

sd 9:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk                                                

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0                                                  

usb-storage: device scan complete                                                             

usb 2-8: USB disconnect, address 5                                                            

usb 2-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6                               

usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice                                                

scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices                                          

usb-storage: device found at 6                                                                

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning                                     

scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     TOSHIBA  TransMemory      1.04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sde: sde1

sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

var/log/messages

```
May 29 08:46:25 flammenflitzer usb 2-8: USB disconnect, address 5

May 29 08:46:29 flammenflitzer usb 2-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

May 29 08:46:29 flammenflitzer usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

May 29 08:46:29 flammenflitzer scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

May 29 08:46:29 flammenflitzer usb-storage: device found at 6

May 29 08:46:29 flammenflitzer usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

May 29 08:46:34 flammenflitzer scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access TOSHIBA TransMemory 1.04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sde: sde1

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

May 29 08:46:35 flammenflitzer usb-storage: device scan complete

May 29 08:46:40 flammenflitzer FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

May 29 09:00:45 flammenflitzer usb 2-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

May 29 09:00:45 flammenflitzer usb 2-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

May 29 09:00:45 flammenflitzer scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

May 29 09:00:45 flammenflitzer usb-storage: device found at 7

May 29 09:00:45 flammenflitzer usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access Maxtor OneTouch 0125 PQ: 0 ANSI: 4

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: [sdf] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 2d 08 00 00

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: [sdf] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: [sdf] Write Protect is off

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: [sdf] Mode Sense: 2d 08 00 00

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: [sdf] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sdf: sdf2

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: [sdf] Attached SCSI disk

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg9 type 0

May 29 09:00:50 flammenflitzer usb-storage: device scan complete

May 29 09:01:00 flammenflitzer ntfs-3g[22053]: Version 2009.3.8 integrated FUSE 27

May 29 09:01:00 flammenflitzer ntfs-3g[22053]: Mounted /dev/usbfestplatte-maxtor-2 (Read-Write, label "Ablage", NTFS 3.1)

May 29 09:01:00 flammenflitzer ntfs-3g[22053]: Cmdline options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noauto,users,uid=1000,gid=1000,locale=de_DE.utf8

May 29 09:01:00 flammenflitzer ntfs-3g[22053]: Mount options: rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,users,silent,allow_other,nonempty,default_permissions,relatime,fsname=/dev/usbfestplatte-maxtor-2,blkdev,blksize=4096

May 29 09:01:30 flammenflitzer FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

May 29 09:02:14 flammenflitzer usb 2-8: USB disconnect, address 6

May 29 09:02:16 flammenflitzer usb 2-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

May 29 09:02:16 flammenflitzer usb 2-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

May 29 09:02:16 flammenflitzer scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

May 29 09:02:16 flammenflitzer usb-storage: device found at 8

May 29 09:02:16 flammenflitzer usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

May 29 09:02:21 flammenflitzer scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access TOSHIBA TransMemory 1.04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] 2004992 512-byte hardware sectors: (1.02 GB/979 MiB)

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sde: sde1

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: [sde] Attached SCSI removable disk

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg8 type 0

May 29 09:02:24 flammenflitzer usb-storage: device scan complete

May 29 09:02:30 flammenflitzer hald: mounted /dev/usbstick-toshiba on behalf of uid 1000

May 29 09:08:58 flammenflitzer hald: unmounted /dev/usbstick-toshiba from '/media/TOSHIBA' on behalf of uid 1000
```

(Ich hatte zwichenzeitlich eine USB HD zum Angesteckt.)

```
flammenflitzer olaf # cat /proc/interrupts

CPU0 CPU1

0: 152 0 IO-APIC-edge timer

1: 2736 0 IO-APIC-edge i8042

4: 2 0 IO-APIC-edge

6: 5 0 IO-APIC-edge floppy

7: 1 0 IO-APIC-edge parport0

8: 72 0 IO-APIC-edge rtc0

9: 0 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi acpi

14: 4917 0 IO-APIC-edge ide0

16: 909652 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi 3w-xxxx, saa7134[0], nvidia

19: 4 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi ohci1394

20: 800548 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi ehci_hcd:usb2, sata_nv

21: 106277 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi ohci_hcd:usb1

22: 2293960 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi sata_nv, eth0

23: 194336 0 IO-APIC-fasteoi sata_nv, HDA Intel

NMI: 0 0 Non-maskable interrupts

LOC: 5651665 5401973 Local timer interrupts

RES: 476338 548503 Rescheduling interrupts

CAL: 27908 96660 Function call interrupts

TLB: 9046 11927 TLB shootdowns

TRM: 0 0 Thermal event interrupts

THR: 0 0 Threshold APIC interrupts

SPU: 0 0 Spurious interrupts

ERR: 1

MIS: 0

```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c032 Logitech, Inc. MouseMan iFeel

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 0930:652a Toshiba Corp.

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0ccd:0038 TerraTec Electronic GmbH Cinergy T^2 DVB-T Receiver

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

```

[/code]

----------

## schachti

Hast Du mal probiert, ob es mit einem anderen Dateisystem die gleichen Probleme gibt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Nein. Probiere ich.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe festgestellt, das ich irgendwann einmal, in die fstab 

```
none                /proc/bus/usb   usbfs       auto,devgid=1006,devmode=664  0 0
```

eingetragen habe. Kommentiere ich erst einmal aus.

Ich habe auf den 1GB USB-Stick 3 Archive mit insgesamt c.a. 870 MB kopiert. Hat als user mit fat32 c.a. 19 min gedauert. Habe ich jetzt mal als root probiert: c.a. 8 min. Formatiert mit ext3 als root c.a. 7 min.

```
Unter VirtualBox WindowsXP die gleichen Dateien kopiert: c.a. 5,5 min
```

 Werde das auch noch unter VirtualBox Ubuntu probieren. Da sind es c.a. 7,5 min.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Problem ist immer noch aktuell.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Aber mit der Geschwindigkeit unter Windows XP nicht zu vergleichen.

 

Mich wundert das nicht. Linux ist noch "nicht so fortschrittlich" bei den Kopiervorgängen. Zumindest entsinne ich mich mal gelesen zu haben das Windows Kopiervorgänge verwendet die die CPU nicht mehr in dem Rahmen beschäftigen wie es die Linux-Variante macht.

Dennoch.. kopierst du weiterhin unter Dolfin? Oder tritt das Problem allgemein bei deinem Gentoo auf? Vielleicht verwendet Dolphin eine Komprimierung beim Kopier-Vorgang der ab einer bestimmten Eigenschaft der Daten einfach nicht mehr schnell ist. Spiele ein wenig mit den Daten. Sind es viele Kleine Pack sie in ein Tar und versuch es damit etc.. und schiebe sie auf den Stick oder andersrum.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das Problem tritt generell beim Kopieren auf USB Stick auf. Nur unter Gentoo. Nur auf meinem Rechner. Auf dem Laptop unter Gentoo nicht.

----------

## SvenFischer

Die Transferrate liegt also bei ca USB 1 Geschwindigkeit? Was ist mit UTF-8 und FAT, mounte das mal mit ISO8859-15 oder so...

In welchen Gruppen ist der User?

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
flammenflitzer olaf # groups olaf

daemon disk lp wheel floppy mail news audio cdrom tape video cdrw usb users portage messagebus crontab haldaemon plugdev games lpadmin clamav mysql beagleindex at vboxusers qemu cron vmware antivir tor realtime cdemu netdev avahi himerge scanner olaf
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Den Kernel hast du schon überprüft? Und ob sich da was geändert hat..?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe das Problem mit 2.6.28 .29 und .30. Ältere kernel habe ich nicht mehr.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das hat auch nichts gebracht. http://www.goldmann.de/suse-10-usb-stick-langsam_tipp_409.html

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hätte auch noch einen Tip. 

Den Stick ohne Partition formatieren  *Quote:*   

> mkfs.vfat -I /dev/sdc

  Hier ein Link http://everflux.de/usb-stick-geschwindigkeit-1384/

Habs selbst noch nicht gemacht, weiß also nicht obs funktioniert.

Jean-Paul

----------

## jkoerner

----------

